# Ipad ne s'allume plus suite à surchauffe



## Nzie (15 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais avoir des avis sur la possibilité de réparer mon ipad.

J'ai donc un ipad mini, un jour alors qu'il était en charge je l'ai retrouvé bouillant et depuis impossible de l'allumer. J'ai bien sur essayé de faire bouton home + bouton marche/arrêt, mais rien. J'ai aussi essayé de le branché à mon ordi, mais rien non plus.

J'en ai conclu que la batterie avait grillé, donc j'en ai acheté une nouvelle, démonté l'ipad et mis celle-ci à la place de l'ancienne.
Mais ça ne marche toujours pas.

Quand j'essaye de l'allumer, l'endroit où se trouve le processeur (j'ai cru voir que ça s'appelait "main pcb") se met à chauffer pas mal mais rien ne se passe à l'écran (je n'ai pas recollé l'ipad pour pouvoir voir se qui se passe à l'intérieur).
Et après cette pièce reste chaude un bon moment, à moins que je ne déconnecte la batterie et là elle refroidit quasi tout de suite.

Alors, vous pensez qu'il est foutu ou il y a encore un espoir ?


----------

